# dessert consomme



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

anyone ever make a dessert consomme... maybe like a fruit consomme and if so, how?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I think I have seen it on a menu or two but I have never tried it. If I remember correctly it was a fresh berries in a vanilla flavored consomme? Can't quite remember.


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

isaac,


Here is a quick and easy recipe...Kinda...

Use three or more melons to make this recipe. Take any three melons, take off the skin and take out the seeds. In a blender or a food processor puree. Add a little honey if desired or any other flavoring / a squeeze of lemon / lime juice or maybe a splash of alcohol. 

Then in a china cap lined with a large coffee filter strain the pulp out, this may take a bit of time. If you don't have a china cap or a large coffee filter. Just sub. a small strainer and regular coffee filter. This will take a bit longer.

To finish this dish, in a bowl place a few different exotic fruits in the center of the bowl. Slowly pour the consomme into the bowl, garnish with mint sprigs and or tiny thyme sprigs (thyme actually works). 

D.Lee


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Issac,
This is a somewhat involved recipe from my personal inspirational chef Jean Louis Palladin. Though involved, the depth of flavor shows why he is the best of the best. I will give you the readers digest version.

2.5# watermelon
1.75# seeded honeydew melon
1# seeded canteloupe
1.25 cups High Quality Sauternes + 2-3 tablespoons
3 cups good quality meat or vegetable consomme

*Raft*

1/4 cup fine chopped carrots
same celery
same onions
same leeks white and green parts
same unpeeled turnips
same tomatoes
2T fine shallots
4 lg. sprigs parsley
1 lg clove garlic
1 cup egg whites (8 eggs)

mint leaves for garnish

Scoop 16-18 melon balls from each melon. Seed the watermelon as you go. Place in bowl with 1/4 cup sauternes and hold chilled.
Scoop remaining pulp and seed as necc. get 4 cups. Process in food proc. and strain in fine chinoise. Should yield 2 cups or so puree. Place puree in sauce pan. Add the consomme and 1 cup wine. Bring to a boil. Process vegetables as in a consomme raft procedure. Strain as with consomme procedure and refrigerate 3 hours.
Jean Louis serves this with the melon balls divided and a blanched julienne of Carrots, Celery and Leeks (whites only) and chilled. Just before serving add the 2-3 tablespoons Sauternes and season to taste with S & P. Garnish with mint leaves or Lemon Verbena.

*Note:* 
He uses this as a Summer appetizer. To make more Dessert like. I would suggest using a vegetable consomme as a base and cutting back on the vegetables on the raft, using more of a straight protein raft heavier on the egg whites, add nut meats and some Vanilla perhaps.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've made several fruit soups, but a fruit consomme....depends upon what you mean. Since titles/names can be twisted so much. 

In many respects Chroses consomme isn't too far from a any fruit soup except for his use of veg. stock (which is different than any dessert soup recipes I've seen).

I would use extracted fresh fruit juices and puree (but not a thick fruit puree), probably using a combination of fruits and a splash of wine. Maybe a herb infused simple syrup to flavor (No chuncks of fruit for a consomme, I'd keep it clear), topped with a fine chifonade of mint or any other herb to compliment.


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I used to make this strawberry soup quite a bit and it's easy.
Thinly slice a whole lot of strawberries and toss them with castor sugar. Place them in a colander over a bowl and leave them overnight. Strain the juice through a fine sieve if necessary. The trick is to never press down on the fruit and you will get a clear, consomme-like soup.
You can also do the same thing with raspberries.


----------



## msc (Dec 1, 2001)

Hi Dessert Consomme , no problem all you have to do is simmer the fruit of your choice for a short time as if your making a fruit coullis , with vanille , sugar and such , turn the heat off and let it maserate for a time.
Strain it well and Bobs your uncle , fruit consomme .


----------



## palmier (Oct 17, 2000)

We once made a fruit 'minestroni' by blending up a watermellon, and let it sit overnight in a china cap with a coffee filter. The juice is a very clear almost opaque light pink. One large mellon can make enough soup for 10 bowls. Sliced fruit, julienne crepes....have the server offer shaved white chocolate on top.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Palmier, where ya been?


----------



## palmier (Oct 17, 2000)

I quit the food biz....now im sellin coffee. I was way too busy for a few months.......thats a post for another thread. over 2000 people here, im surprised anyone missed me. Great to be back!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It's good to have you back. Tell us what happened, when you get a chance. And how do you like your new line of work?


----------

